# nipple sparing mastectomy w/implant removal



## sbetts (Dec 17, 2013)

the surgeon did a nipple sparing mastectomy (which he coded 19303) and at the same time he removed the existing implants (which he coded 19328). Since there is a CCI edit for these codes together, I'm assuming it's not appropriate to report the implant removal separate from the mastectomy when done in the same session on the same breast. Am I assuming correctly or would you add modifier -59 to the implant removal code?

thanks!

Shena Betts, CPC
Physician's Professional Mgmt


----------



## tlivengo (Apr 8, 2014)

*19328 and 19303*

Yes!  you are assuming correctly.  You would not bill both if done on same breast.


----------

